# Installing the ga16de valve cover...



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i just bought a used valve cover from some one.. and it is grey.. nothing like the polished aluminum you see on show cars of ours.. well anyways.. im sure that if i clean this bad boy off it will shine.. now does anyone know a link or a post.. or page that talks about installing this valve cover.. and what is a recomended gasket for these.. what kinda polishes work the fastest and best.. and best shine.. thanks.. your help will be appreciated.Travis


----------

